# Converting HTML5 to Flash - URGENT



## kkid106 (Sep 21, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I have just spent about 10 hours today creating an animation using purely HTML5 and evidencing it for coursework. However, I have just realised I have made a massive error, my animation is intended for a presentation and powerpoint is not compatible with these animations - it needs to be flash.

Is there any way of converting from HTML5 to flash?

If all else fails, i will use a screen recorder, however this will cause frame-rate issues and loss of quality.


----------



## kkid106 (Sep 21, 2011)

please, anybody?


----------



## kkid106 (Sep 21, 2011)

The conversion to flash isn't 100% needed, it can be any file supported by powerpoint (.e.g WMV)


----------



## wampyra (Apr 10, 2012)

Is it too late to answer this?

Why don't you just find someone who'll do it in Flash?


----------



## kkid106 (Sep 21, 2011)

it was for coursework and i had to prove that i made it, so that wouldn't work 

I have reached the deadline now. I had to merely use a screen recorder.


----------



## kkid106 (Sep 21, 2011)

it would have been better to have it in flash though. thanks for trying


----------



## wampyra (Apr 10, 2012)

Yea... No prob. I like trying. I'm glad you sorted it out yourself though. It's the best way, plus you always learn something new in the process.
Good luck in the future!


----------

